# A fantastic gift from jskeen!



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

jskeen posted this Chalice in my shared design thread. When I saw it, I fell in love at first sight. This fork is so gorgeous, I couldn't stop thinking about it -- especially since it is a natural -- that's right, made out of a fork from a Pecan tree. James added a Desert Ironwood palm swell too. What a lovely contrast!










This beauty fits my hand sooooo nice:









I have shredded many cans with it already. It's pretty hard to put this thing down once you get started. Here, have another look


















Isn't she beautiful?

Mr. Skeen sent this unannounced as a gift. I am working on something for him in return, but I could never match the skill and quality of this. That's for sure.

Thanks James -- you rock!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Dang, now that is real purdy like!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Oooooh a chalice fit for a







such a great design and to be made from a natural is all the better!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicely done and well suited.

Congrats DH

LGD


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

ur a lucky man bill


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, guys -- I'm not worthy!
(but I'll take it, haha!)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful Bill. good job J


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a real beauty Bill.
Martin


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Beauty!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very well made, beautiful slingshot.


----------

